# Accident - Please Help !



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

I had a pretty bad accident last night ... I got rear ended by a vehicle with alot of speed.
Thanks be to God I only have minor injuries.
Even though the other car drove into my car from behind ( I thinks by law he is partly at fault because you always have to have enough distance to the car in front of you to be able to break early enough to avoid an accident ) I feel that it was my fault, because I have not safely switched the lane.

All this happened while I was on a way to a pick up, after I have just got the ping so, so I guess in phase 1.
I have a rental with herz thought the Uber / Herz program and I'm using the insurance that comes with it.

The police and ambulance was there but I have not been able to even give alot of information to the police, because the ambulance took me to the hospital pretty fast.

My question is , how do I go from here , who do I contact first since I have to deal with so many entities .. Rental Car, Insurance , Uber ( Usually when costs are involved nobody likes to take the first step and take responsibility )

Can somebody give advise !?

Drive safe every body !


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

mactube said:


> I had a pretty bad accident last night ... I got rear ended by a vehicle with alot of sweet.
> Thanks be to God I only have minor injuries.
> Even though the other car drove into my car from being I feel that it was my fault, because I have not self switched the lane.
> 
> ...


I don't know what you mean by "I feel that it was my fault, because I have not self switched the lane"???? That doesn't make a lot of sense.

If you are responding to a Ping, you are in Phase II and this is solely the province of Uber's insurance company. And that is who you should be calling. I have never had to file a claim with James River/Uber, but surly since they are liable, then you should be contacting them. I know you have a way to start the process rolling through the App. I would be contacting Uber first and let them give you some guidance.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mactube said:


> I had a pretty bad accident last night ... I got rear ended by a vehicle with alot of sweet.
> Thanks be to God I only have minor injuries.
> Even though the other car drove into my car from being I feel that it was my fault, because I have not self switched the lane.
> 
> ...


First, you call a lawyer.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

observer said:


> First, you call a lawyer.


Sorry, let me change that.

FIRST, don't say anything to anyone. Keep your thoughts and feelings to yourself. Keep QUIET.

Second, call a lawyer.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

If you actually need a lawyer, one will be assigned to you by your insurer. You can't get there unless you are a deep pocket that can randomly hire attorneys. Most people can't.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mactube said:


> I had a pretty bad accident last night ... I got rear ended by a vehicle with alot of sweet.
> Thanks be to God I only have minor injuries.
> Even though the other car drove into my car from being I feel that it was my fault, because I have not self switched the lane.
> 
> ...


Who was cited? And for what? We can't help with so few details.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

First of all thank you so much everybody for your interest in this post .. and secondly sorry for not proof reading my post before I let it go live.. 
I just corrected most of my typos and wrong auto completions, but the most important and confusing part here:

-Even though the other car drove into my car from behind ( I thinks by law he is partly at fault because you always have to have enough distance to the car in front of you to be able to break early enough to avoid an accident ) I feel that it was my fault, because I have not safely switched the lane

@observer I kind of feel like that... I have to involve a lawyer first. He might take some time to work on it. Should't I inform Uber about something ?
Do I let the Lawyer communicate with all entities ? I don't want to get to political with Uber since I still want to drive for/with them.

@ResIpsaUber Isn't James River/Uber my insurer which I will have to possibly watch out for and protect my interest with a lawyer ? So they are the ones giving/picking a lawyer for me ?

@SEAL Team 5 I don't now who was at fault by law .. might be 50/50 but I def. feel a responsibly , the police did not charge anybody at the spot.
Sorry, the impact was so quick and hard, that its even hard for me to recall anything except for that I wanted to switch the lane and one car had to swerve around me and the other one being me ran right into me, so for what I can see, both cars were totaled.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

mactube said:


> @SEAL Team 5 I don't now who was at fault by law .. might be 50/50 but I def. feel a responsibly , the police did not charge anybody at the spot.
> Sorry, the impact was so quick and hard, that its even hard for me to recall anything except for that I wanted to switch the lane and one car had to swerve around me and the other one being me ran right into me, so for what I can see, both cars were totaled.


Since it was an accident involving injuries then I'm sure there will be a police report/accident investigation number. Go down to or call the law enforcement agency that had jurisdiction and find out when the report will be ready. Since you cannot recall exact details of the events DO NOT make any statements to ANYONE.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

mactube said:


> First of all thank you so much everybody for your interest in this post .. and secondly sorry for not proof reading my post before I let it go live..
> I just corrected most of my typos and wrong auto completions, but the most important and confusing part here:
> 
> -Even though the other car drove into my car from behind ( I thinks by law he is partly at fault because you always have to have enough distance to the car in front of you to be able to break early enough to avoid an accident ) I feel that it was my fault, because I have not safely switched the lane
> ...





SEAL Team 5 said:


> Since it was an accident involving injuries then I'm sure there will be a police report/accident investigation number. Go down to or call the law enforcement agency that had jurisdiction and find out when the report will be ready. Since you cannot recall exact details of the events DO NOT make any statements to ANYONE.


Never admit fault.

Ubers lawyers, the other drivers insurance lawyers, YOUR insurance companys lawyers, have THEIR interests to protect NOT yours.

If you were rear ended there is a very good likelihood a lawyer will take up your case.

Never admit fault.


----------



## mactube (Jul 22, 2016)

Thank you guys for your advice, I will let you know any progress with this case. I did contact a lawyer this morning ( who said he can't help me because it sounds like its my fault) So I actually going to the Uber Office / Green Point to at least tell them I was in an accident and the car is totaled / towed ( without giving to much information .. and No I won't admit any fault ) but I will ask them if the assign lawyers.


----------

